
How I Conquered Being Undisciplined and Started Getting Things Done - Anon84
http://www.problogger.net/archives/2010/06/23/how-i-conquered-being-undisciplined-and-started-getting-things-done/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProbloggerHelpingBloggersEarnMoney+%28ProBlogger%3A+Helping+Bloggers+Earn+Money%29
======
orblivion
I recently had a couple unusually productive days. A couple silver bullets I
think I've found:

When trying to get things done after work, don't sit down. When you sit down,
you start to go into post-work relax mode. Which is good to do of course when
it's time, but if you want to get some things done before bed, better do them
before relaxing, because there may be no turning back.

When you have a long list of things to do on a day off, get up fairly early
and make an errand as your first or one of your first tasks. It's easy to do
so it's not so much of a bother. It gets you active and going right away. And,
maybe relevant that it's time consuming, so even though it was easy you feel
like you got a lot done, even if it's one trip, so you're on a roll right
away.

------
Anon84
Also interesting <http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

    
    
         All procrastinators put off things they have to do. 
         Structured procrastination is the art of making this 
         bad trait work for you. The key idea is that 
         procrastinating does not mean doing absolutely nothing. 
         Procrastinators seldom do absolutely nothing; they do 
         marginally useful things, like gardening or sharpening 
         pencils or making a diagram of how they will reorganize 
         their files when they get around to it.

~~~
naradaellis
Anyone intriguided by this idea should check out the Autofocus System:
<http://www.markforster.net/autofocus-index/>

One of the ideas underpinning it is to use the energy that is otherwise
(mostly) wasted while you're procrastinating to do constructive things.

I use AFv4 but have used it since Mark started posting about it back at v1. I
find it an effective system that is fun to use, portable, simple and, most
critically, lightweight and not really much of a 'system' at all.

------
dmfdmf
There is an old expression that captures what he learned; "If you want
something done, give it to a busy man".

------
csmeder
I have said this before on HN, but its worth repeating the only thing that has
worked for me is the Pomodoro technique <http://www.pomodorotechnique.com> and
the Hemming Way Hack

------
nopassrecover
You can get a lot done avoiding the things you should do.

